# Breeder Complaint Form



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I posted this link several years ago, but it's worth posting again.

For any of you who may have purchased a puppy from a breeder only to find out later that the puppy was suffering from some medical condition, the Humane Society of the United States has a complaint form to fill out at this link:

http://files.hsus.org/web-files/PDF/puppy_...plaint_form.pdf

I know many of you have found out your puppies have health problems like luxating patellas, coccidious, etc. and your breeder hasn't taken any responsibility or offered to help with vet bills, so here is an option for those of you who want to pursue it.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I couldn't get the link to work.. Oh, I got the bows today they are beautiful... I especially like the black and white one it is my favorite.. Thank you for your speedy service..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm glad you got the bows!

I guess you have to go back to this thread and click the link I provided. I guess it didn't copy.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1458


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll keep checking back it will be a great link to bookmark incase someone I know would need it (hopefully not). Thanks for all the great info you have to offer.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Weren't you able to pull it up from the link to the thread I just posted. I can.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

YEs that worked







I saved it do I have your permission to pass it on as needed?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You don't need my permission! It's from the Humane Society.









Yes, pass it on as needed.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I posted on that old board you made,







....actually got about halfway threw typing the same story again on this board before I went and checked. That whole thing still irks me, all of the sites for that particular breeder are still up, link is even on the breeders section on this site, so I guess it wasn't a total scam. Still seems wrong to me though, asking for that type of money sight unseen sent threw the mail.


----------

